# Driveshaft timeing/vibrating in shaft



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know and understand the driveshaft timing. The following is what I have & what has happened.

I have an 86.5 hard body, Kingcab, 4x4, 4 cyl., 5 sp. manuel trans. It has a split drive shaft. I guess the drive shaft must be marked carefully because the drive shaft is timed. One of my problems is there r so many marks on the shaft it makes marking a problem.

In the past I had a center bearing replaced, 2 times actually, after the replacement the truck vibrated, I believe in the streeing wheel, and in the seat of my pants as they say. 

I returned the truck to the shop every week for mo.'s they could not fix the problem. I was then told by the shop to take it to Amco down the street. Amco knew what it was and fixed it in 20 mins., no charge. They said the driveshaft was out of time.

Recently I had a new main shaft installed in my trans, a key broke out the keyway in the shaft. When I got the truck back from the trans shop I test drove it and I was stuned to discover the truck vibrated just like the problem I had before, after I had the center bearing replaced. They could not repair it and blamed me, saying it was a pre-exsisting problem which was a flat out lie. I warned them about the timing before they worked on it. 

Can I get someone to help me understand this problem and how to convey the problem to an auto mech. so that they too can fix it in 20 mins. I only want to pay for twenty mins work I don't want to pay some guy to scracth his head for a couple of days trying to figure it out and then chargeing me a small fortune.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Take the U-joint saddle clamps off where the rear driveshaft connects to the front drivehaft (just behind the center bearing). Rotate the rear drivehshaft 180 degrees and reconnect to the front shaft (rear wheels will need to be suspended and to do this). Essentially, the rear shaft was installed "out-of-phase" to the front shaft, if this is the problem.


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you.

I'll try that.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

"Clocking" is the term I usually hear for what you describe. As stated prior I agree. Start with 180 degrees and test drive. On rare occasions you may have to re-orientate the drive shaft a few times. 

The problem stems from balance issues similar to a stubborn mud terrain tire balance, where to get the wheel/tire combo to balance it is required rotate or "clock" the tire on the rim and rebalance. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Z


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

My question is why would, trans shops, or even driveshaft specialist not know about this problem & how to slove it. Is it a unique problem to Nissan. I have heard Toyota has the problem also. I believe it has be stated the number of splines is uneven or there is an uneven number of splines.

Anyway thanks. When I get it worked out I will report to this thread even if it takes months, oooooor a year. If anyone else has had the problem, please feel free......


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Replace your Carrier Bearing too!!!


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Driveshaft timing is easy. You want the "eyes" on the shafts to ALL be in the same plane. Straight up and down is the easiest way to do this. The vehicle will shake like the dickens if they are out of phase. Some splined slip yoke assemblies have a "master spline" that is 2X the thickness of the other ones. This keeps someone from getting the yoke a spline or two off.


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for your responce. You have given me a VERY GOOD start, something to chew on. I just went out and looked at my SPLIT DRIVE SHAFT. The solid ears, as I think you refered to them, ARE not in line with each other. 

If have I read your responce correctly, these ears on the driveshaft it's self, r suppose to be on the same plain. If this is the problem, it is mind boggleing to me that a transmission/ drive line outfit/business could make this MISTAKE. I guess the next thing to do is to disconnect the 4 bolts where small drive shaft is connected to the large driveshaft, lift the back of the truck, and turn the large driveshaft and put it on the same plain with the ear on the front, (small), drive shaft, correct? It begs the question, does it matter which direction to turn the drive shaft, do I just try both ways? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Try "N" once it is disconnected first before lifting the rear and laying under it if you can and scribe both ends so you know where you started from & go from there. Good Luck, Z


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Shouldn't matter which way you turn it as long as everything is lined up.


----------

